# 12 month rolling highs



## burrow (16 January 2014)

Each day, some newspapers list the ASX companies which have reached a rolling 12 month high. Can anybody point me to where I can source this info online?

Cheers,

Burrow.


----------



## WillyWonka (16 January 2014)

[SUP][/SUP]







burrow said:


> Each day, some newspapers list the ASX companies which have reached a rolling 12 month high. Can anybody point me to where I can source this info online?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Burrow.




You could use my spread sheet in the previous thread. Then all you would have to do is make a new column that =52high/last sale price. An answer of 1 would indicate it is selling at the 52 week high where as a number like .143 would indicate it is close to the 52 week low.


----------



## Valued (16 January 2014)

WillyWonka said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> You could use my spread sheet in the previous thread. Then all you would have to do is make a new column that =52high/last sale price. An answer of 1 would indicate it is selling at the 52 week high where as a number like .143 would indicate it is close to the 52 week low.




I tried that and couldn't figure it out lol.

You can do this with commsec, but it's not very user friendly. It has to be done via their interactive charts/ searching rather than their normal searching. You can't just search for 52 weeks highs but rather the ratio of the current price to the 52 week high, but it can be done.


----------



## skc (16 January 2014)

Try this

http://asxiq.com/


----------



## WillyWonka (16 January 2014)




----------



## piggybank (16 January 2014)

skc said:


> Try this
> 
> http://asxiq.com/




Hi skc,

I only got as far as looking at those gorgeous Asian beauties at the top of the page

On a more serious note. You can get the 52 weeks high from here - http://asxinvestordata.blogspot.com.au/2014/01/asx-rolling-52-week-highs-15-jan-2014.html

as well as these - which you (and others) may find useful.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - 

Regards
PB


----------



## tinhat (16 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi skc,
> 
> I only got as far as looking at those gorgeous Asian beauties at the top of the page




Off topic...

A lot of people don't realise that google's ad platform delivers tailored advertising based on the user's individual surfing history. When I visit that page I get a boring ad for video conversion software. You're surfing habits might be more interesting than mine!


----------



## Valued (16 January 2014)

They are doing a poor job. My advertisment is for sportsbet. I went to that website the year before last to place one bet on the Melbourne cup. I won about $150 and never went back again. I don't even like sports.


----------



## skc (16 January 2014)

tinhat said:


> Off topic...
> 
> A lot of people don't realise that google's ad platform delivers tailored advertising based on the user's individual surfing history. When I visit that page I get a boring ad for video conversion software. You're surfing habits might be more interesting than mine!




Lol. I got Lenovo laptop ad... I've been searching for a laptop lately.



piggybank said:


> Hi skc,
> 
> I only got as far as looking at those gorgeous Asian beauties at the top of the page




Nothing wrong with lovely Asian ladies. Just make sure you have great protection... I meant antivirus software...


----------



## piggybank (16 January 2014)

tinhat said:


> Off topic...
> 
> A lot of people don't realise that google's ad platform delivers tailored advertising based on the user's individual surfing history. When I visit that page I get a boring ad for video conversion software. You're surfing habits might be more interesting than mine!




Hi tinhat,

That is only because the wife is away presently - as they say while the cat is away the mice will play!! - as I think you know where I am coming from - pardon the pun...

But I wasn't aware that google (and other companies I presume) do this sort of thing - I wonder if it is ok for them to do that or is it breaking the law?

Someone was telling me the other day, even if you have your mobile on you and it is switch off they (The police, ASIO etc) can track you down. HaHa I'm alright as I must be one of the few adults in Australia who hasn't got a mobile. I am beginning to see though that a lot of the paper work one has to fill in does requires your mobile number *and not* your landline number anymore - are they allowed to do this?

Regards
PB


----------



## piggybank (16 January 2014)

skc said:


> Nothing wrong with lovely Asian ladies. Just make sure you have great protection... I meant antivirus software...




Nice to see we have some comedians on this site

Is this the antivirus software you were referring to skc?


----------



## Julia (16 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> But I wasn't aware that google (and other companies I presume) do this sort of thing - I wonder if it is ok for them to do that or is it breaking the law?



You can choose whether to have this or not.  
In Tools, go to Options, then to Privacy tab.  Select "never" from "Accept third party cookies"
(or some wording like that).


----------



## burrow (16 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi skc,
> 
> I only got as far as looking at those gorgeous Asian beauties at the top of the page
> 
> ...




Thanks Piggy, I'll use that one.


----------

